

Underwater stock options flooding Silicon Valley - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/11/everybody-s-underwater-in-silicon-valley

======
johnrob
"I would probably lean toward [repricing] if it would help keep employees."

Yeah, as if those employees have anywhere to go.

~~~
comatose_kid
If you're good, there are plenty of opportunities in the Valley.

~~~
ardit33
I agree. It just takes a lot of time and patience, as the job market cooled
off a lot. Also employers have a lot more choice now, so they can be picky.

I think the days where fresh grads could get 90k are gone. Back to sanity.

------
josefresco
Employee: Why are my stock options now worthless? Bossman: It's the economy,
we're taking a big hit, out of our control ...sorry. Employee: Sure it is.

